# 10 month old with Diarrhoea for 6 days



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

My baby has been poorly since sunday.  My GP thinks its the noro virus.  His temperature was very high but is now much better since yesterday, however the diarrhoea continues.  At least four a day.  I have been giving him crackers / toast to eat and bananas, and he's till drinking milk but I feel like he's going to run out of energy.  Started giving him diarolite from today as didn't know babies could have it.  How do we get the diarrhoea to stop?


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

you cant! needs to come out, avoid milk and dairy products as u need to give the digestive tract time to recover, so food and water/juice/diorlyte if he will drink it! why do u say he may run out of energy? is he lethargic? the pooing will continue for a while and 4 isnt excessive. is he still weeing?


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for replying, he's still weeing.  We've made sure he's taking plenty of fluids.  I guess I felt as he's just been eating crackers/toast and 12-14 0z milk a day he might lose nutrients hence energy, although he's full of beans even is a little clingy.  Will stop the milk, which is fine for brekfast and lunch but bedtime he really likes a bottle!  What do I give him to eat apart from what i've mentioned?


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
if he wont go without his evening bottle then dont deprive him! cutting out dairy just helps speed up the recovery a bit. gradually re introduce it and see how the poo goes


----------

